# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Is my molly pregnant or sick?

## redryder

One of my female dalmation mollies looks fat, but I don't know if it is pregnant or a balloon molly. It doesn't swim like the other 3 mollies, instead it usually stays near the tank bottom and waves its fins. Sometimes it will follow a male around, but only for a few seconds. It swims very slowly when it swims at all, and appears "clumsy". 

I've put it in the nursery net with the other fry (from another female), but if it is sick then maybe I should remove it.

----------


## jhseah

Very difficult to say, better isolate it and give some salt as molly like slightly salt water.
Is it still eating?
Hope it is because pregnant and preparing to drop the baby frys.

----------

